

A Religion for the Nonreligious - adwn
http://waitbutwhy.com/2014/10/religion-for-the-nonreligious.html

======
adwn
I feel like my mind is just about to get a glimpse at a step 4 "Whoa" moment
whenever I think about why/how existence exists, i.e., how can there be
something instead of nothing? For some reason, I can never focus too long on
that ideo, because it derails my train of thought immediately. Somehow my mind
just cannot grasp it.

Maybe the red alien two steps above us has all this figured out.

